# The word Halloween deemed offensive!



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

The NYC school system has deemed 50 words, including "*Halloween*" as offensive and Propose banning them from all standardized tests!  Hmmmm????

http://http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/03/26/war-on-words-nyc-dept-of-education-wants-50-forbidden-words-removed-from-standardized-tests/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I heard about this on the news this morning - political correctness run amok. It's completely ridiculous and just plain stupid, especially the part about banning "dinosaurs":jol:

From the article, here is the list of words they want to ban in standardized tests:

Abuse (physical, sexual, emotional, or psychological)
Alcohol (beer and liquor), tobacco, or drugs
Birthday celebrations (and birthdays)
Bodily functions
Cancer (and other diseases)
Catastrophes/disasters (tsunamis and hurricanes)
Celebrities
Children dealing with serious issues
Cigarettes (and other smoking paraphernalia)
Computers in the home (acceptable in a school or library setting)
Crime
Death and disease
Divorce
Evolution
Expensive gifts, vacations, and prizes
Gambling involving money
Halloween
Homelessness
Homes with swimming pools
Hunting
Junk food
In-depth discussions of sports that require prior knowledge
Loss of employment
Nuclear weapons
Occult topics (i.e. fortune-telling)
Parapsychology
Politics
Pornography
Poverty
Rap Music
Religion
Religious holidays and festivals (including but not limited to Christmas, Yom Kippur, and Ramadan)
Rock-and-Roll music
Running away
Sex
Slavery
Terrorism
Television and video games (excessive use)
Traumatic material (including material that may be particularly upsetting such as animal shelters)
Vermin (rats and roaches)
Violence
War and bloodshed
Weapons (guns, knives, etc.)
Witchcraft, sorcery, etc.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Since they are banning all religious holidays from the tests I can see why they added Halloween to the list.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Do these "words" actually come up in tests?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Most of these words probably never show up on the tests anyway. I can't imagine the word "pornography" on a standardized test. However, I do not support some of these at all! I don't think kids should be this sheltered.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not mentioning war and some of the others, could make it tough to put tests together for history teachers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what a waste of thinking time.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Is somebody getting paid to think this stuff up?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think there's any actual "thinking" going on with this


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sure tax payers money paid for it. It's going to hard to teach history without some of these words.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

History isn't that tough.
"Well you see class Mr. Hitler had slightly different views to you or I. He believed that white people were pure and Je....... Okay Hitler was different and he was in charge of Germany. When Germany went to wa........ Dagnabit I quit!"

But I would love to see the question that had alcohol, sex, pornography, violence and divorce in it?!? 
Sound like a story one of my naval brethren would tell.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Relly? This isn't a joke? Okay one or two of those words I could understand but really? So we can't have a math question asking who's pool is bigger because it might offend someone. Isn't it bad enough the Amarica's education is failing. I mean look I can't even spell but now they want to ruin my sons education even more. Grrrrrr.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone remember ever seeing "junk food" in a standardized test? I think it was banned decades ago:googly:

And everyone knows that, in polite society, you never discuss "sex", "religion", or "politics"

I am happy to see they are not thinking of banning "classical music". Elvis, however, is rolling in his grave over the banning of "rock and roll".


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Home schooling is looking more viable every day.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't think there's any actual "thinking" going on with this


I'm with you Roxy - it really makes you wonder just how far the whole thing will go doesn't it.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Does anyone remember ever seeing "junk food" in a standardized test? I think it was banned decades ago:googly:
> 
> And everyone knows that, in polite society, you never discuss "sex", "religion", or "politics"
> 
> I am happy to see they are not thinking of banning "classical music". Elvis, however, is rolling in his grave over the banning of "rock and roll".


*Unfortunately this whole sentence reeks with banning.

First we have the rock & roll, Elvis was a celebrity, he did drugs, ate junk food, and I'm guessing had a LOT of sex. Plus since he's likely dead that would be depressing. And as far as rolling over in his grave, that just screams of zombies, and obviously associated with the occult. I'm I missing anything?*


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would guess that there was a lot of thinking that went into this list. I would bet that most, if not all, of these came to attention as threats for lawsuits, and the schools and district want to cover their rear ends by stopping the lawsuits before they can start.
Granted, many of those words would put a major crimp in teaching and testing, but the officials are looking at the potential loss of money rather than the difficulties the teachers would or will have to face. If there is an outcry by the public against the elimination of all or some of the words, then the school(s) can use the words and use the public statements supporting the use of those words as a showing for public approval should it ever come to trial.
Is the list stupid? Heck yah! Not teaching kids about stuff just promotes ignorance, it doesn't make those things go away.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I get so mad that Halloween is always the holiday that is segerated, denounced and made to seem vile. I hate having to defend it all the time. That is just another reason I love this forum. Not having to explain myself for enjoying Halloween. Rest of the world...Grrr.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me too, so all I say to anyone anymore is "you're an idiot".


scareme said:


> . I hate having to defend it all the time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Me too, so all I say to anyone anymore is "you're an idiot".


lol I asked a lady who was getting onto me, "Do you celebrate Christmas?" When she said yes, I said, "Then back off and shut up!" It must have been the steroids.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, that whole list is idiotic. I hate how there is all of this effort to "shield" kids from ANYthing and EVERYthing that might be "uncomfortable" or "offensive" in the guise of being politically correct. LIFE is often uncomfortable and offensive. What are we prepping them for, life in a hallucinatory, make believe utopian la-la land? Ugh.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Stupid stuff like this is why more and more I like building monsters and keeping away from people.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

VampyTink said:


> *Unfortunately this whole sentence reeks with banning.
> 
> First we have the rock & roll, Elvis was a celebrity, he did drugs, ate junk food, and I'm guessing had a LOT of sex. Plus since he's likely dead that would be depressing. And as far as rolling over in his grave, that just screams of zombies, and obviously associated with the occult. I'm I missing anything?*


LOL, that's funny as hell

Damn, I just got myself banned in NYC:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

1984 & Fahrenheit 451 ... the books... seemed to have happened awhile ago... yet, now fictional history repeats itself for real!?!?! WOW!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What happened to parents acting like real parents, being responsible and teaching their kids the proper way of things? My 4 daughters are not sheltered and know how to act and what to say properly. If parents would use common sense and take responsibility to raise their kids instead of counting on the schools to do it wouldn't that eliminate this a little.... maybe?
To many idiots in high places I guess.
ANYWAYS..... HI!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Apparently they've reconsidered the idea

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/...-ban-words-from-standardized-tests/?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it possible common sense won for once?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well, I was going to add my 2 cents to this thread....but I am waiting to see if what I was thinking of writing will offend anyone...the 'censors' have assured me that after my thoughts are presented, voted on, and then a case study is done on them, then I can feel free to post.:rolleyekin:
PuLeeeze!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Well, I was going to add my 2 cents to this thread....but I am waiting to see if what I was thinking of writing will offend anyone...the 'censors' have assured me that after my thoughts are presented, voted on, and then a case study is done on them, then I can feel free to post.:rolleyekin:
> PuLeeeze!


:jol: Oops! I forgot I was on the Halloween Forum! I can post anything I want to....well....within reason. Oh, and by the way...Halloween, Halloween, Halloween!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is the problem with the world today. we're so damned concerned with offending people. damned idiots. if this is the way the world is going, i want to find another world to live on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Oops! I forgot I was on the Halloween Forum! I can post anything I want to....well....within reason. Oh, and by the way...Halloween, Halloween, Halloween!!!


No, you are on HAUNTForum


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Well what do you expect from NYC? We have noboby to blame but ourselfs, the teachers should br teaching, not worring if a word is going to offend someone. So open minded that their brains fall out!!  okay getting off soapbox now.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

no craig, stay on the soapbox. i'm usually quiet about a lot of my beliefs but STUPIDITY just pushes me over the edge....

*We are emerging as a society that enables people to be stupid and dumb.*

Example: Pedestrians have the right of way. Watch HOW people cross the street either legally or illegally... count how many times someone looks up or blindly steps out in the road to walk across it. I don't know about yall but I know I ultimately have the right of way. However, I don't want to spend my life staring at the ground, drooling into a tray trying to say "I had the right of way by God..." (oops, I said God, am I banned?)

Watch the movie IDIOCRACY. Sure it is a comedy but Mike Judge has a vision of where the world could be headed.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> this is the problem with the world today. we're so damned concerned with offending people. damned idiots. if this is the way the world is going, i want to find another world to live on.


DA, I couldn't agree more with your second line especially. Everyone is so afraid to expose their children to the real world and they grow up to be so naive without any street smarts, manners, or without common sense whatsoever. Oh, and don't let me forget they leave society to supervise and raise their children. Well, there goes my tangent. Ha, Ha, Ha! :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Don't even get me started! I agree with all the above posts, we are way too dang politically correct to hardly even breathe without offending someone. My advice to the offended? Get a friggin thicker skin chum and quit crying about every little thing.
(P.S. I meant "Haunt" forum...I was just thinking 'Halloween' because that was the subject...sorry...)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

1. Christmas is to Halloween as Easter is to ________________.
2. A tsunami approaches the coast of Hawaii at 40 miles per hour. Convert this into kilometers per hour.
3. Jimmy Jeb's stack of pornography is 3 feet tall. How tall would this be in centimeters?
4. One column in Stonehenge weighs 3 tons.. How many average sized Druids would it take to move one 6 inches.

Feel free to add more....


----------



## Juuno (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. Well, while they are at it, they better start burning all the books in the library too, just in case our poor little innocents stumble upon a banned word. I mean... REALLY?!? For crying out loud. :madvil:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes it's just plain embarrassing to be part of the human race because of the few who think about banning such nonesense and then implimenting it. Who are the idiot leaders signing off on it anyway? I will never conform to that crap!:finger:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Home Schooling is looking better every day. I don't have kids yet, but if I did, I'd be opting for it. Teach kids at home, that way you can make sure they know the real ways of the world and be prepared to deal with it. 

This is looking like we're heading for the world I saw in Wall-e. *sigh*


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Home Schooling is looking better every day. I don't have kids yet, but if I did, I'd be opting for it. Teach kids at home, that way you can make sure they know the real ways of the world and be prepared to deal with it.
> 
> This is looking like we're heading for the world I saw in Wall-e. *sigh*


You got that right! Homeschool all the way for me and mine. And when I need an extra set of hands to help build a prop, they are right there beside me.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

JustJimAZ said:


> You got that right! Homeschool all the way for me and mine. And when I need an extra set of hands to help build a prop, they are right there beside me.


LOL excellent use of resources!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Last year, in some of the Portland, Oregon area elementary schools, they began not having Halloween parties. The principles decided that it may offend some kids because they couldn't dress in costumes or the parents couldn't hand out candy. Some may believe in it because of religious reasons, or some may have better costumes than others. So they cancelled it all together. Students were not allowed to dress in their favorite Halloween costumes.

They changed the name of the celebration, I can't remember now what they changed it to. But you wouldn't know that it was Halloween season because of it. They have even gone as far as changing Valentines day, to something called like Be Nice to Friends Day, so something along that line. Again the same reasons for changing it as well. Parents were upset about it, but they aren't going to change their minds about it.

They are already rewriting history, so why not rewrite the holidays as well. The fact is that they don't even care that they are doing this. They for some reason feel that they are doing the right thing and serving a higher purpose.

I really fear that someday soon we will not have any traditions left to celebrate here in this country. We seem to be losing more and more every year.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Troll Wizard said:


> Last year, in some of the Portland, Oregon area elementary schools, they began not having Halloween parties. The principles decided that it may offend some kids because they couldn't dress in costumes or the parents couldn't hand out candy. Some may believe in it because of religious reasons, or some may have better costumes than others. So they cancelled it all together. Students were not allowed to dress in their favorite Halloween costumes.
> 
> They changed the name of the celebration, I can't remember now what they changed it to. But you wouldn't know that it was Halloween season because of it. They have even gone as far as changing Valentines day, to something called like Be Nice to Friends Day, so something along that line. Again the same reasons for changing it as well. Parents were upset about it, but they aren't going to change their minds about it.
> 
> ...


Move out of that goofy nightmare of an area man....

Halloween is alive and well here in Hoosier land, I do a haunted attraction for the local grade school (in the local grade school no less...) and no problems here. We also have Christmas Parties and Valentines Day ones too. Not the country I fear, just certain parts of it.

LMK when you are ready, I'll recommend a Realtor for ya...

RandalB


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's probably called the "Fall Festival" or "Harvest Festival". That's what they are called down here. No mention of Halloween or costumes. They can hold prayers at the flagpole, but they can't talk about trick ot treating.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

BANNING ROCK & ROLL!!??

What is this world coming to.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RandalB said:


> Move out of that goofy nightmare of an area man....
> 
> Halloween is alive and well here in Hoosier land, I do a haunted attraction for the local grade school (in the local grade school no less...) and no problems here. We also have Christmas Parties and Valentines Day ones too. Not the country I fear, just certain parts of it.
> 
> ...


Well I live about 70 miles south of Portland in Salem which is the State Capitol. Halloween is alive where I live, even the schools give out candy on Trick or Treat night. They just happen to be some of my competition besides the churches and the malls.

Portland seems to be more of a liberal area than the rest of the state. Except for Eugene, where the U of O is. They tend to be about the same in thinking as Portland. Eugene is about 60 miles south of where I live. Other than that I can't tell you much about Eugene area cause I just don't go down there, except for a lot of people hanging about waiting for the Greatfull Dead to return and have another concert or something like that.


----------

